# Greetings



## NA-73 (Oct 24, 2009)

Hello everyone.

I joind the board a couple of days ago and thought I should introduce myself.

I live in BC, Canada, and have been building models for most of my 50 years. Most of my modelling time has been spent building 1:48 scale aircraft. My primary interest is in WW2 planes, thus my interest in this board.

For the past few years I have not been building. However, with the move to our new home last Fall, I now have the space to set up a modelling station and am slowly getting back into the hobby. I've kept up through magazines and web sites.

Right now I'm working on a project I started years ago. Its an Accurate Miniatures P-51 that I'm converting to an RAF Mustang I. 

I joined this message board in the hope that I can learn form the members here and maybe even share a bit of what I have picked up over the years.

FYI - I think the best place in the world in the USAF Museum at Wright-Patterson. I've also had the opportunity to visit the Beoing Museum of Flight near Seattle a couple times. They have some really cool stuff there too.

I have to work on my profile and come up with a signature soon. Some of the ones I've seen here are pretty good.

I look foward to chatting with everyone here.
NA-73.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Oct 24, 2009)

G'day NA, greetings from OZ and welcome to the fold and look forward to seeing some of your work


----------



## Wildcat (Oct 24, 2009)

Welcome aboard mate.


----------



## imalko (Oct 24, 2009)

Hello and welcome mate. Enjoy the forum.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 24, 2009)

G'day mate. welcome to the forum!


----------



## piet (Oct 24, 2009)

Welcome From the netherlands!!! great people on this forum
piet


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 24, 2009)

Welcome.


----------



## RabidAlien (Oct 24, 2009)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Thorlifter (Oct 24, 2009)

Welcome to the site.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 24, 2009)

Welcome aboard NA, you picked a great place to learn stuff from. Looking forward to your builds.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Oct 24, 2009)

Welcome to the forum. 8)


Wheels


----------



## BikerBabe (Oct 25, 2009)

Hi there, and welcome from me in Denmark. 

Cheers,

Maria.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 25, 2009)

Welcome to the site NA.


----------



## Shinpachi (Oct 25, 2009)

Welcome to the forum, NA-73.


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 25, 2009)

Welcome to the family mate!


----------



## B-17engineer (Oct 25, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## Njaco (Oct 25, 2009)

Welcome NA!


----------



## gepp (Oct 26, 2009)

welcome NA-73.


----------



## Airframes (Oct 26, 2009)

Hello and welcome from England.


----------



## Geedee (Oct 26, 2009)

Welcome aboard


----------



## diddyriddick (Oct 26, 2009)

Welcome! Happy posting!


----------

